# M-22 Industrial Coating fans (MA/NE)



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Heads Up Boys and Girls
Your favorite Ben Moore Industrial Coating is going Bye-Bye
At least in Massachusetts
The new P-22 is already on it's way
...and it's not legal for use on any substrate other than metal

I don't know how they are going to enforce that one, but that's what they are saying
"Contractors could be fined for using it on a wood floor"

Sad to see it go...it did make a Neutron Bomb of an effective floor paint

Once the factory runs out...it's out

P-22:
I've not used the P-22 yet
I don't know if it's just a name and app change, or if it's a different product
It's using the Super Spec name


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

http://benjaminmoore.com:80/bmpsweb...d=BEA+Repository/506059/data_sheet_file_en_US

P22 MSDS


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe for extra income I could start bootlegging oil products out to each coast for a slightly inflated price. :whistling2:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Maybe for extra income I could start bootlegging oil products out to each coast for a slightly inflated price. :whistling2:


Satin Impervo is next
Quarts Only!










ProWall and Slick making an Alkyd Run


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Pro and Slicks Excellent Adventure!


----------

